# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Покажи свой сайт другим

## S1mple

*Здесь в ы можете показать свой сайт другим!!!*

*Правила:*
Не стоит выкладывать сайты, сделанные на движке со стандартным дизайном (неизмененным) и без контента, так как обсуждать в таких сайтах ровным счетом нечего - каждый может сделать такой же за короткое время.

Также пишите информативную критику, а не просто "Не нравится", "Понравилось", пишите что *именно* не нравится и что понравилось.

Теперь вы должны не только дать ссылку на свой сайт, но и оставить небольшое описание для него.


*Посты, которые не будут соответствовать требованиям, будут удалятся, а их авторам будут выдаваться предупреждения.*

----------


## septron

Ну раз могу, то покажу. :) http://astralia.org.ru/
Тематика "Непознанное". Новости, статьи, файлы по теме.

----------


## Andrew007

Я тоже непрочь показать свой сайт !!! Мой сайтик,не судите строго Сайт на тему STALKER :yes:

----------


## IMPERIAL

Зачем эта тема в отведенном для таких целей разделе?
Будет снесено в скором времени. Если суперы раньше не снесут.

----------


## GEN050432

Таких сайтов как мой много
Хотелось просто по понятнее и без рекламы.
http://wareztime.ru

----------


## MAGlorem

http://Maglorem.ru
MAGlorem-это интернет сервис, где компании не имеющие своих сайтов или желающие увеличит свои продажи, выставляют свои товары на нашей интернет площадке.
На данный момент сайт находится на стадии тестирования, дорабатывается интерфейс и убираются ошибки. Но уже сейчас вы можете регистрироваться как продавец и добавлять свои товары

----------


## movvo

Привет!!! Во первых нужно сделать анализ вашего сайта. Я лично в продвижении совсем не смыслю, мне посоветовали обратится к экспертам по оптимизацию и продвижения сайта.   Я обратилась к экспертам и получила комплексный аудит моего сайта и расчет стоимости эффективного продвижения и поддержки моего сайта.
Я уже несколько месяцев работаю с ними, я довольна у меня больше посетителей на сайт, больше продаж. Я рекомендую http://www.seoforce24.ru/, они супер.
Skype:seoforce24
E-mail: info@seoforce24.ru
ICQ: 697-555-987

----------


## gant26

Вот посмотрите мой сайтик по тематике маталло строения .

----------


## Михаил29

У всех классные сайты!

----------


## Владимир Орлов

> Вот посмотрите мой сайтик по тематике маталло строения .


не могу зайти, деактивирован

----------


## Ярослав Никола

Добрый день, посмотрите сайт http://9367270.ru , как его можно улучшить, разместил свои работы из  дерева, в дальнейшем они будут еще лучше. Добавлю как можно сделать циркулярную пилу своими руками, токарный станок из подручного материала и т.д. Кто что подскажет буду очень признателен. Пишите zavod-loz@yandex.ru .   
 PS : сайт делал во FrontPage, если какие предложения, советы, вопросы, пишите отвечу.
Всем удачи.

----------


## Anton_seo

У вас сайт очень долго грузится и к сожалению явно видно, что собран буквально на коленке, на скорую руку. Очень много ошибок(

----------


## Ярослав Никола

А как сделать, чтобы быстрее грузился. Не подскажите хотя бы основные ошибки. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## kuptsov_47

Здравствуйте,подскажите как мне улучшить связь с интернетом в деревне Лемзяйка Пензенской области, спасибо.В данный момент связь через модем 4г,в автоматическом режиме ловит 2г

----------


## ITHELP21.ru

Всем доброго дня.
С друго ведем сайт, критикуйте, предлагайте.
http://ithelp21.ru/

----------


## thelandingpage

> Всем доброго дня.
> С друго ведем сайт, критикуйте, предлагайте.
> http://ithelp21.ru/


Соц.сети не работают и можно было бы как-нибудь выделить кнопки разделов.

----------


## elenax77

Модем должен быть на прямой видимости с вышкой.

----------


## TQMsystems

Добрый день. Если по-честному: сайтов по 1С "тьма". Хотелось сделать что-то "другое", но не понятно или вышло да и глаз уже замылен. Хотелось бы конструктивной критики. Может кто-то что подскажет по делу: http://tqm.com.ua/. Спасибо.

----------

